# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Wondje na seks

## Mk94

Elke keer na seks heb ik een wondje op mijn voorhuid wat twee drie dagen duurt voordat het genezen is. 
Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee en heeft tips

Alvast bedankt

----------

